# Steam-Geschenke



## Sbf93 (4. Februar 2022)

In der Vergangenheit habe ich einige doppelte Spiele-Keys angesammelt.

Da dachte ich mir, ich tu euch was gutes und verteile sie hier.
Alle Geschenke sind Invite Only. Das heißt, sie tauchen nicht öffentlich auf Steamgifts auf, sondern sind nur über den direkten Link aus diesem Forum erreichbar. Die Teilnahme ist bis nächsten Freitag möglich.

Diese Keys sind schon etwas älter und ich kann nicht 100% garantieren, dass sie funktionieren. Bitte verzeiht mir, falls ein Blindgänger dabei ist. Gebt mir in diesem Fall Bescheid, und ich werde das Giveaway durch einen Steamgifts-Mod löschen lassen

Square Enix Presents 2021 Lara Croft Bundle
(Tomb Raider and the Temple of Osiris + Tomb Raider and the Guardian of Light)





						Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Wallace & Gromit’s Grand Adventures





						Wallace & Gromit’s Grand Adventures
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Two Worlds II: Velvet Edition





						Two Worlds II Bundle
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Off-Road Drive





						Off-Road Drive
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




The Dream Machine: Chapter 1 & 2





						The Dream Machine: Chapter 1 & 2
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams





						Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




SPITLINGS





						SPITLINGS
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Townsmen - A Kingdom Rebuilt





						Townsmen - A Kingdom Rebuilt
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Zero Caliber VR





						Zero Caliber VR
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Bomber Crew





						Bomber Crew
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed Collection





						Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed Collection
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Sonic Generations Collection





						Sonic Generations Collection
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				





Diese Keys sind frisch von heute, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass sie gültig sind.

Fall Guys - Popstar Pack (DLC - Hauptspiel wird benötigt, um teilzunehmen)





						Fall Guys - Popstar Pack
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Fall Guys: Collectors Pack (DLC - Hauptspiel wird benötigt, um teilzunehmen)





						Fall Guys: Collectors Pack
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




PAYDAY 2





						PAYDAY 2
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Red Faction Guerrilla Re-Mars-tered





						Red Faction Guerrilla Re-Mars-tered
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Titan Quest Anniversary Edition





						Titan Quest Anniversary Edition
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Viel Glück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2022)

Hi. Habe zwei Keys gewonnen, nette Aktion von dir.  

Wie geht's dann weiter? Hab ne Mail bekommen, bin auf die Keys gegangen und dort auf "received" geklickt. Braucht das noch Bearbeitungszeit bis die Keys verfügbar sind?


----------



## Sbf93 (11. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hi. Habe zwei Keys gewonnen, nette Aktion von dir.
> 
> Wie geht's dann weiter? Hab ne Mail bekommen, bin auf die Keys gegangen und dort auf "received" geklickt. Braucht das noch Bearbeitungszeit bis die Keys verfügbar sind?



Danke.

Das Freigeben der Keys muss nach Ende der Gewinnspiele immer noch mal manuell vom Ersteller ausgelöst werden.
Ich kam jetzt erst dazu, mich einzuloggen und habe die Keys nun versandt.
Du solltest jetzt die Möglichkeit haben, die Keys anzeigen zu lassen, auf der Seite, wo du auch "received" geklickt hast.

Kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft:
Klicke immer erst auf "received", wenn du den Key erhalten und eingelöst hast. Damit bestätigst du nämlich, dass du das Geschenk erhalten und auf deinem Steam-Account aktiviert hast. 

Insgesamt rechnete ich mit deutlich mehr Beteiligung an der Aktion. Es haben nur bei 4 Spielen jeweils ein einziger User teilgenommen. Für den Rest interessierte sich wohl niemand. Na gut, es waren jetzt auch keine AAA-Blockbuster.
Dann werde ich den Rest nochmal als öffentliche Geschenke bei Steamgifts anbieten müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Das Freigeben der Keys muss nach Ende der Gewinnspiele immer noch mal manuell vom Ersteller ausgelöst werden.
> Ich kam jetzt erst dazu, mich einzuloggen und habe die Keys nun versandt.
> Du solltest jetzt die Möglichkeit haben, die Keys anzeigen zu lassen, auf der Seite, wo du auch "received" geklickt hast.


Danke. Hat geklappt, Keys funktionieren. 


Sbf93 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft:
> Klicke immer erst auf "received", wenn du den Key erhalten und eingelöst hast. Damit bestätigst du nämlich, dass du das Geschenk erhalten und auf deinem Steam-Account aktiviert hast.


Pardon, war bis eben überhaupt nicht mit dem Ablauf auf Steamgifts vertraut. 


Sbf93 schrieb:


> Insgesamt rechnete ich mit deutlich mehr Beteiligung an der Aktion. Es haben nur bei 4 Spielen jeweils ein einziger User teilgenommen. Für den Rest interessierte sich wohl niemand. Na gut, es waren jetzt auch keine AAA-Blockbuster.
> Dann werde ich den Rest nochmal als öffentliche Geschenke bei Steamgifts anbieten müssen.


Trotzdem eine feine Geste von dir.

Falls ich dir auch etwas gutes tun kann, ich hab auch reichlich Keys zu vergeben:



			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/steam-uplay-key-geschenke-aus-dem-schoenen-sauerland.9329622/
		


Vielleicht wirst du ja auch fündig.


----------



## Sbf93 (14. April 2022)

Ich habe mir heute ein VR-Spiele-Bundle gekauft und dabei sind 2 (sehr gute) Spiele übrig geblieben, weil ich sie schon besitze.
Bevor ich sie komplett öffentlich verschenke, sind hier wieder exklusive Links für das PC Games Forum.

Ein VR-Headset ist eine zwingende Voraussetzung.






						Vacation Simulator
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						Traffic Jams
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## Sbf93 (13. Mai 2022)

Da ich die Vollversion der PC Games 06/2022 bereits besitze, gibt es hier wieder ein Geschenk für euch:





						Leisure Suit Larry - Wet Dreams Don't Dry
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## Sbf93 (12. Juni 2022)

Heute gibt es ausnahmsweise mal keinen Steam-Key, sondern einen für Origin.

Ist hier jemand interessiert an dem Spiel?

Star Wars: Squadrons


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es ausnahmsweise mal keinen Steam-Key, sondern einen für Origin.
> 
> Ist hier jemand interessiert an dem Spiel?
> 
> Star Wars: Squadrons


Och, warum nicht. Ist zwar keine X-Wing-Klasse, aber wenn noch verfügbar nehme ich es gerne 🙂


----------



## Loosa (12. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, warum nicht. Ist zwar keine X-Wing-Klasse, aber wenn noch verfügbar nehme ich es gerne 🙂


Absolut genial in VR. Wenn man da an den Geschütztürmen vorbeifliegt merkt man erst wie groß so ein Sternenzerstörer ist.


----------



## Sbf93 (12. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, warum nicht. Ist zwar keine X-Wing-Klasse, aber wenn noch verfügbar nehme ich es gerne 🙂



Hast ne PN mit dem Key 



Loosa schrieb:


> Absolut genial in VR. Wenn man da an den Geschütztürmen vorbeifliegt merkt man erst wie groß so ein Sternenzerstörer ist.



Ich freu mich darauf, wenn ich endlich irgendwann dazu komme, es selbst zu spielen.


----------



## Sbf93 (16. Juli 2022)

Leisure Suit Larry - Wet Dreams Dry Twice
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				




Bei Interesse bis Freitag früh teilnehmen.


----------



## Sbf93 (12. September 2022)

Ich hab mal wieder ein paar Keys übrig. Teilnahme ist bis Sonntag möglich.






						STAR WARS™ - Knights of the Old Republic™
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						STAR WARS™ Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy™
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						STAR WARS™ Jedi Knight II - Jedi Outcast™
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						STAR WARS™ - The Force Unleashed™ Ultimate Sith Edition
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Force Unleashed-Key.


----------



## Sbf93 (19. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Force Unleashed-Key.


Gerne doch.
Wenn du ihn eingelöst hast, dann sei bitte noch so gut und mach den Haken bei "Received" rein bei Steamgifts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> Wenn du ihn eingelöst hast, dann sei bitte noch so gut und mach den Haken bei "Received" rein bei Steamgifts.


Bereits getan.


----------



## Sbf93 (19. September 2022)

Wollt grad sagen, das ging schnell


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen, dass ging schnell


Hab aus dem Fehler vom letzten Mal gelernt. ^^


----------



## Holzkerbe (27. September 2022)

Habe "The Flame in the Flood" abzugeben. Einfach per PN melden...


----------



## Holzkerbe (17. November 2022)

Stellaris und Uncharted Legacy of Thieves (Sbf93) für Steam über. Letzteres ist aber eine verzwickte Sache, da ich es als AMD Reward für den CPU-Kauf bekam und dafür der Steam Account über die AMD Rewards Seite zur Aktivierung des Keys verknüpft werden muss. Ich hab das Spiel aber schon, andernfalls verfällt der Key einfach.


----------



## Sbf93 (17. November 2022)

Uncharted würde ich sehr gerne nehmen.

Zum Ablauf: Ich könnte dir die Login-Daten für meinen AMD-Rewards-Account geben und du könntest deinen Code darauf einlösen über deinen PC.


----------



## Holzkerbe (18. November 2022)

Ich hab das Game leider schon auf meinem Rewards Account, wusste ja vorher nicht das ich da das Konto verknüpfen muss. Dachte, ich bekomm einfach nur nen Key. Ist jetzt die Frage wie weitermachen, weil wenn ich dir den Login für meinen Rewards Account gebe, könntest du fix deinen Steam Acc einmalig verknüpfen, das Game einlösen und hinterher wieder entfernen - ich hab aber noch zwei andere Spiele dort auf mich warten und die möcht ich nicht verlieren


----------



## Sbf93 (18. November 2022)

Auch hier nochmal tausend Dank für Uncharted.

Hast definitiv was gut bei mir!


----------



## Sbf93 (18. November 2022)

Ich habe mal wieder 3 VR-Spiele über, falls jemand Interesse hat:






						Cook-Out
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						Until You Fall
					






					www.steamgifts.com
				








						A Fisherman's Tale
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## Holzkerbe (19. November 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder 3 VR-Spiele über, falls jemand Interesse hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, da werf ich mich direkt mal in den Ring. Insbesondere für die letzteren beiden Titel. Habe seit zwei Monaten eine Index und zocke leidenschaftlich VR seither - bin mit HL: Alyx fast durch und brauche neues VR-Futter


----------



## Sbf93 (3. Dezember 2022)

Nachschub für VR-Spieler 





						Arizona Sunshine®
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## Sbf93 (17. Dezember 2022)

Die Vollversion der PC Games 01/2023 hab ich bereits. Deshalb:





						Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition
					






					www.steamgifts.com


----------



## Holzkerbe (21. Dezember 2022)

Von GOG geschenkt bekommen, hab ich aber schon:
Baphomets Fluch: Director's Cut (GOG)


----------

